# Oil Pan Replacement on Audi A5



## dcollar3 (Jan 20, 2015)

When I replace the oil pan do I have to replace the oil level sensor as well or can I simply use the old oil level sensor?


----------



## dcollar3 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Oil Pan Gasket/Silicone Sealant*

Also how long does the Sealant have to dry before I can start and use the car?


----------



## dcollar3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Any responses? Why is it so hard to get a response on here? smh...


----------



## DumBeezy (Feb 10, 2013)

Read the instructions on the sealant tube. Up to you to replace that sensor, you might aswell.


----------

